# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Más de la mitad de las especies de árboles de la Amazonía, en peligro de extinción

## Jonasino

Lo pongo aqui aunque no pega demasiado con jardinería






> Más de la mitad de las especies de árboles de la Amazonía, en peligro de extinción
> 
> 
> La vasta región sudamericana del Amazonas es el hogar de una de las reservas de árboles más diversas, pero más de la mitad estaría en peligro de extinción debido a la continua deforestación para la agricultura, ganadería y otros propósitos, según advierte un grupo de científicos.
> 
> Investigadores han dicho este viernes que, si la tendencia actual continúa, entre un 36 y un 57 por ciento de las 15.000 especies amazónicas que se calculan posiblemente estarían amenazadas por la extinción bajo el criterio usado por el grupo que registra esas denominaciones, la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza.
> 
> El estudio cubrió casi 5,5 millones de kilómetros cuadrados en Brasil, Perú, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia, Guyana, Surinam y Guyana Francesa. Los investigadores analizaron reconocimientos de la selva amazónica e información sobre áreas ya deforestadas y que se prevé que lo serán.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/15/1...igro-extincion

----------

frfmfrfm (23-nov-2015)

----------

